# i GOT CRABS



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

:lol:

Since all that is left to the " *So The Build Begins thread "* is to stock the tank*,* I am starting a new thread. Not sure it should go here though. If there is a better place for it please moderator move it.
Here are some new pictures taken today:








Shows the plant growth since September.* For a better view click on the links *http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...rd-s-pictures-26322/updated-tank-2-195194.jpg







Hard to see the two crabs; one is in the hole the other is on log side top right. They now can get themselves out of the water. click here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...bird-s-pictures-26322/crabs-log-195234.jpgnch.







Just see him hanging out top of the branch click here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/187074/album/jaybird-s-pictures-26322/crab-dw1-195210.jpg







Crab on side of driftwood: click here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/187074/album/jaybird-s-pictures-26322/crab-dw2-195218.jpg







Whats left after the crabs ate my newly planted Eleocharis 12 hours ago. So much for they don't eat plants.:-? click here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...rd-s-pictures-26322/crabs-eating-2-195226.jpg


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Yes I still have crabs 3 months later*










Thought I'd update some new tank pictures now that the plants have grown in. Yes I did lose about half the crabs. I do not know how long they arew supposed to live. I need to relocate any that are alive when I get the fish though. I was told that they will go after my ****** loaches when I get them, soon I hope, now that the holidays are over.

As you can see my Riccia fluitans has grown so well that it grew right out of the netting that held it down and around the center cave. I also installed a second JBJ canister filter and double my filtration to around 400 gph. I also changed my over folw. I bought a H2Overflow® 

Click on the link for a better view, you can still see the net I used on the left side and above the cave.
https://scontent-mia1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...361_513812942115184_8633310262877802538_o.jpg


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice looking tanks, I'm working on getting my plants to grow like that also.


----------

